# Should I Get A New Setup? If So What Should I Get?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

^^Thanks^^...and I don't have the board near me (i'm at boarding school right now making up 5 credits and the board is at my house and I have already looked for about 2 hours to fix this problem but couldn't find it. I think it is prolly near the low end but the salesman said it was a solid board so I really have no clue. But I can give you a description....

The bottom is Royal blue and white and just have one K2 sign. Its simmilar to the Illusion Design except the top of the board has a small wood design in the middle. Thats pretty much it that I can think of...hope that helps.

What about the Targas for bindings? I can get a pair for a little under 200$ brand new on ebay after shipping.

EDIT: The 07/08 Targas would cost about $195 after shipping, the 07/08 Rome 390's would be like $150 tops. Which are better? And what size should I get? I have a size 10 boot so would I get small / medium bindings or large / extra large bindings?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like an older Eldorado?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I really have no clue but I think its prolly 05/06 board at the most no way its before that. Its a pretty simple design on it though...very similar to the new illusion except for the middle of the board has a wood type pattern thats like a triangle and prolly 4 inches wide and like 3 inches tall.


----------

